# Enjoy



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

heres a few recent hunts.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice! Did you find out where the geese were banded at yet?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Muskarp said:


> Nice! Did you find out where the geese were banded at yet?


Yes 2 are nunvant bands and the other is a local ohio band, thats 3 of the bands i killed this late season in 2 day, as a group so far we got 7 bands this late season.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow you have put a hurtin on them. Nice work.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Quite a few blacks! I had a large flock circling the other day but couldnt get them to commit, other than that Ive been picking them out of the flocks of mallards.

Is that water pick a lake or river?


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Well done. The pic with the fallen trees sure looks familiar.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

mikeiss said:


> Well done. The pic with the fallen trees sure looks familiar.


I highly doubt that it looks familiar inless ur hunting my grandfathers oxbow that runs into a river buy our house, we keep it open with a ice eater, those things are worth gold in the late season, the oxbow is only 30yds wide and i coaxed that pair of geese to commit into it with alot of clucks and moans, it was the coolest thing seein a pair of geese come into a little hole like that! thats what you call timber goose huntin!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

mikeiss said:


> Well done. The pic with the fallen trees sure looks familiar.


I was thinking the same thing Mike.


----------



## liwaj79 (May 20, 2008)

Was just wondering what shells you are using? It seems like all the birds I have been shooting this year are wearing bullet proof vests (or my shooting skills suck this year)


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I been using mostly kent 3.5 1s but i bought a few boxs of the remington hyper sonics in B.B and they are deadly! not much better than the kents but i can tell somewhat of a difference in the kills but not much, both shells are great, and there is nothin wrong with winchester xperts killed alot of birds with them too.


----------



## mikeiss (Dec 15, 2010)

Nope not the same spot. But maybe the trees migrated? I motored by a place just like your photo on the scioto but no oxbow or heater. 

Good luck today and tomorrow beaver!


----------

